# Dart Frogs do well in group



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Any body have a list of Dart frogs that can do well in group? I only know

D.leucomelas, 
Tricolors 
D. ventrimaculatus

But heard that only Leucomelas are bold, and all those 3 are not my top favorite. 

I really like pumilio and imitator, what a dilemma 

Im planing to put them in a 65-75gals tank.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a group of Azureus that are fine together, many many groups of auratus that do well together, and a group of 10 cainranchi valley imitators that breed like crazy all together, as well as several different types of anthonyi. They key is making sure the tank is large enough and giving enough visual barriers so if there is fighting, they can get away from each other. Lots of well placed driftwood, plants, seed pods and other decor is key!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a group of nominant luecs 3 of them with a trio of 3 chocolate luecs. There's been no aggression. They are housed in a 60 gallon tank. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/70875-first-58-gallon-vivarium-pics-3.html

Always choose the frog first, then build the Viv according to why they need.


----------



## penaltyboxpunk (Apr 8, 2012)

I have 7 leucomelas in my 55 gallon viv.They are doing great and they are very bold.I see they out most of the day especially at feeding time.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I have nominant variabilis in a group and they actually all pile up in the same film canister when laying eggs. I've never seen any aggression.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Guess I should add in, I also have leucs, 9 of them in a 125 show tank, 5 azureus in a 65g, two groups of 6 anthonyi both in 65g tanks and the group of 10 cainranchi valley in a 10g that was their grow out tank and has now become a breeding tank for them... theyve been in there a while but seem ok. All of the auratus groups are in anywhere from 24g to 34g tanks.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I have a group of nominant luecs 3 of them with a trio of 3 chocolate luecs. There's been no aggression. They are housed in a 60 gallon tank.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/70875-first-58-gallon-vivarium-pics-3.html
> 
> Always choose the frog first, then build the Viv according to why they need.


love your tank!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

D. auratus can do well in groups as long as they have enough space. Also the Phyllobates group seem to do well in a group. Particularly P. vittatus and P. bicolor.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

H.azureventris
Auratus
Leucomelas
Truncatus
Galactonotus
Epipedobates 
Phyllobates


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont have a lot to add to this, I just wanted to let you know your handle is awesome, maybe epik is the better term.

Vanzos do good in groups.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

There are lots. if you want something that would be easy, not much of a rep for being aggressive, bold and colorful, you can't go wrongs with leucs. especially if these would be your first dart frogs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As far as thumbnails go: Summersi, Ventrimaculata, Amazonica, Variabilis, Benedicta, Fantastica, and Vanzolini (Vanzolini do best in a group if raised together...if introduced as adults, you may have problems.).


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for the info guys <3


----------



## CanewtReps (Jun 29, 2012)

I too have a tank with 6 different azureus spp and they have gotten along together well for over 3 years now.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

CanewtReps said:


> I too have a tank with 6 different azureus spp and they have gotten along together well for over 3 years now.


wow could you post some pictures of the tank?!!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

CanewtReps said:


> I too have a tank with 6 different azureus spp and they have gotten along together well for over 3 years now.


different azureus as in 6 azureus or 6 different tinc morphs? because 6 different tinc morphs is no good.


----------

